# Deadliest Catch



## Zenas (Jun 1, 2008)

Who's a fan?


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jun 1, 2008)

I watched about every episode last season, but I haven't caught much of it this year. It's a very intriguing show. I would say the majority of people "don't get it", but it's a lot of fun to watch.

Go Sig!!!


----------



## Zenas (Jun 1, 2008)

The Northwestern is my favorite boat too. Them and the Cornelia Marie.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 1, 2008)

Watch it when I can! Very entertaining.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 1, 2008)

I watched every episode of the first season. It got boring for me but I still watch occasionally. I love the sea. I am a Sailor at heart. I can and have lived on the Ocean for months at end. I love the Ocean. I loved being a Sailor.


----------



## Seb (Jun 1, 2008)

Zenas said:


> The Northwestern is my favorite boat too. Them and the Cornelia Marie.



I, and my 4yo little girl, watch every episode. I also like the Hansens and the Northwestern. They have a hardcore work ethic and saltwater in their veins. 

I'm not a big fan of the CM though. I don't much care for the dad / captain.

I like the Wizard and her captain - Keith. They work hard, but seem to keep a proper perspective on things. He's really been trying to encourage and grow the greenhorns rather than berate and beat on them. He's the very superstitious type though, couldn't start fishing without Cup 'O Noodles cup for a spittoon.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jun 1, 2008)

Seb said:


> I like the Wizard and her captain - Keith. They work hard, but seem to keep a proper perspective on things. He's really been trying to encourage and grow the greenhorns rather than berate and beat on them. He's the very superstitious type though, couldn't start fishing without Cup 'O Noodles cup for a spittoon.



The Wizard captain is a monster. I remember him getting ticked off on one of the shows and it scared me just watching it through the t.v.  I would not want to get on that guys bad side.


----------



## Seb (Jun 1, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > I like the Wizard and her captain - Keith. They work hard, but seem to keep a proper perspective on things. He's really been trying to encourage and grow the greenhorns rather than berate and beat on them. He's the very superstitious type though, couldn't start fishing without Cup 'O Noodles cup for a spittoon.
> ...



I thought he was a fairly descent guy.  Maybe I'm swayed by the patience he's shown his older greenhorn Moe (sp?) this year. I can't remember how he was in the past. I read his bio recently and was fairly impressed with him.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jun 1, 2008)

Seb said:


> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> > Seb said:
> ...



I'm not saying he isn't a decent guy. I'm saying he's a big man that got angry (not at one of his guys) and I think he could do a lot of damage if you got in his way when he was angry.


----------



## Seb (Jun 1, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > Barnpreacher said:
> ...



 Yeah in his bio it said his "Skills:" are that he is "Very athletic" Truth is most of these guys strike me as being very athletic and hard as nails.

After watching these shows, I've come to realize, no matter how much it costs, the price of Alaskan crab is way too low.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 2, 2008)

My favorite boat is by far the Hillstrand's _Time Bandit_.


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 2, 2008)

I worked the 1979 King Crab season out of Dutch Harbor. That was the largest harvest year on record, and it was a far different scene. The licenses were based on maximum net depth allowed, sold to anybody who could afford them, and there were a whole lot more boats out than now. Dutch Harbor and Unalaska (islands that share a harbor bay) were mighty busy places.

I like the show, but have to confess to some discomfort with how the few boats still operating got their 'grandfathered' licenses and quotas. Another example of gov't regulation gone wild and used to benefit a favored few.

The equipment's a lot nicer than in those days.

I notice the price paid to the boats for the crab has gone up a little. It was $1/pound in '79, now its $4/pound.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 2, 2008)

That is pretty cool Brad. Notice anything else about the show?


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 2, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> That is pretty cool Brad. Notice anything else about the show?



I should have stated that I did not work on a crabber, but on a processing vessel moored in Dutch harbor, so it wasn't as exciting for me, just hard work. There were even boats from the east coast who floated the canal to get there, it was so crazy. They fished it out fast, and the harvest was closed by '81 or '82, then reopened with the big daddy boats being grandfathered in a year or two later.

Same kinds of nutty people, though. I mean, they even look the same as they did back then. The part you don't get from TV is how bad they stink... that crab odor ain't easy to wash off.

They seem to stay out longer now, maybe the crab's harder to find. 3 days turnaround was about average then, and they always had stuffed liveholds. The year I was there the fishermen struck for a better price, and things were ugly for a few days until it was settled. Idle, drunk fishermen can be -ahem- unpleasant.

I had been baptised in the Pacific Ocean in CA just 3 weeks before going up there, and it was a real challenge for a new christian. Can't say I did very well.

More mushrooms than I've ever seen there, no trees except a few planted in a ravine to protect from wind, huge ravens that will pluck anything out of your hand they think is food. Wind and rain or snow pretty much everyday. Beautiful place....


----------



## Zenas (Jun 2, 2008)

That is totally awesome.

Ahem.


----------

